# [Départ] Quelques mots {abandonné}

## Skwal

Bonjour,

Voilà je décide d'arrêter avec Gentoo, ce n'est pas pour moi malgré sa qualité.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Je voulais en tout cas vous remercier pour votre solidarité et votre soutien.   :Mr. Green: 

En vous souhaitant une excellente continuation !   :Wink: 

Cordialement, Skwal.Last edited by Skwal on Fri Aug 09, 2019 9:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

C'est dommage, tu avais juste commencé à faire tes premières boulettes post-installation et à comprendre ce qu'il ne fallait plus faire ^^

Par curiosité, qu'est-ce qui te fait "arrêter" et vers quoi vas tu te tourner?

----------

## Skwal

Rebonjour El_goretto,

 *Quote:*   

> C'est dommage, tu avais juste commencé à faire tes premières boulettes post-installation et à comprendre ce qu'il ne fallait plus faire

 

Ben en fait je ne pense pas avoir compris grand chose.  :Shocked:   :Confused: 

 *Quote:*   

> Par curiosité, qu'est-ce qui te fait "arrêter" et vers quoi vas tu te tourner?

 

J'avoue être un peu blasé de mes succession d'erreurs et de la longueur qu'il faut pour faire ne serait-ce qu'une installation...

Actuellement j'ai remis Archlinux, mais j'avoue que je ne viens de refaire l'installation que pour en vérifier la stabilité; autrement je regarde aussi du côté de Calculate Linux.

D'après ce que j'en ai compris l'installation est plutôt fiable et ça reste 100% compatible Gentoo, alors faire une installation pis la perfectionner ensuite à la sauce Gentoo me paraît être un bon compromit. Ainsi je n'optimiserai que selon mon temps libre et en attendant je pourrais profiter d'un système fiable et complet.

Je me pose encore la question car si c'est pour tout recasser par la suite...   :Rolling Eyes: 

En attendant, avant de me décider, je vais tester les deux et voir ce qui correspond le plus à mes besoins ou à mes attentes.

----------

## sdauth

C'est un départ pour mieux revenir   :Laughing: 

Ma première installation était en Septembre 2018, je suis allé piocher des infos ici et là sur le net pour réaliser l'installation. Certaines infos étaient utiles, d'autres beaucoup moins. Ce qui a abouti sur un carnage..   :Laughing:  et une grosse fatigue, surtout que je compile sur une vieille machine..

Au final, j'ai décidé de me plonger dans le "handbook" et de faire les choses pas à pas jusqu'à construire mon système aux petits oignons. J'en ai profité pour tenir un "bloc-note" de chaque étape. Bref, j'ai désormais un système complet qui tourne comme une horloge après plusieurs essais et bidouillages divers.

(fsarchiver est très pratique pour prendre un "snapshot" de la partition root avant chaque manip sensible, très utile au début pour revenir en arrière facilement)

Je n'ai pas trouvé d'autres distros me permettant de me débarrasser de systemd et consorts.. (une petite exception pour Hyperbola LInux) alors le retour vers Gentoo a été très facile   :Smile: Last edited by sdauth on Tue Aug 06, 2019 2:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Skwal

Bonjour sdauth  :Smile: 

Ca m'étonnerai que je revienne sur Gentoo "pure", je viens de découvrir Calculate et du coup je le trouve bien plus reposant et robuste.

En général le pire problème sur un système c'est l'administrateur (moi en l’occurrence) et Calculate permet d'automatiser certaines tâches de manières efficaces.

Bon, si je veux compiler je peux mais là ça m'évite ce "problème" dans pas mal de cas. Donc je reste mais dans d'autres conditions.   :Mr. Green: 

Merci pour fsarchiver, je vais m'y pencher car mon système n'est pas protégé de mes erreurs.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Skwal

 *Quote:*   

> C'est un départ pour mieux revenir  

 

Ben en fait tu as eu raison... J'ai beau testé etc j'ai finalement beaucoup de mal à quitter Gentoo: ses impressions de liberté et de contrôle sont énormes !

Merci pour "fsarchiver " ça va m'être très utile.   :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## pti-rem

 *Skwal wrote:*   

> j'ai finalement beaucoup de mal à quitter Gentoo: ses impressions de liberté et de contrôle sont énormes !

 

Ravi pour nous tous  :Smile: 

Prends tout ton temps, évite un peu le besoin de perfection et laisse donc Gentoo te laisser dormir sur tes deux oreilles  :Wink: 

À te lire,

Libres salutations.

----------

## Skwal

Je te remerci pti-rem !

 *Quote:*   

> évite un peu le besoin de perfection et laisse donc Gentoo te laisser dormir sur tes deux oreilles 

 

Ca va pas être possible, j'ai ce besoin de perfection et je pense que c'est pour ça que je n'arrive pas à quitter Gentoo  :Wink: 

Oh certes, j'ai bien regardé ailleurs (même du côté de Funtoo) mais je n'y ai franchement pas retrouvé cet effet libertaire...  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> À te lire

 

Merci, j'écris pas dans le vent, je ferai des retours avec grand plaisir (pour autant que je les comprennent), c'est fait pour ça les forums.   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Skwal

 *Quote:*   

> Prends tout ton temps, évite un peu le besoin de perfection et laisse donc Gentoo te laisser dormir sur tes deux oreilles

 

Bonjour !

Ben ce conseil n'était pas de trop, j'ai mis un peu de temps à m'équilibrer quant au besoin  de perfection et l'envie de "tourner" sous Gentoo mais au final l'installation est là !

Actuellement je tourne en fs/btrfs, bizarrement de toutes les installations effectuées ça semble la plus agréable et moins "problématique" (je tiens à préciser que le problème c'est MOI), me reste à prendre des devants de sécurité et perfectionner tout ça.

Bien content d'en être là, c'est appréciable.

Je pense que je peux terminer ainsi: ben Gentoo c'est bien si on veut contrôler son environnement, faut juste faire preuve de patience pour se familliariser au système.   :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

